# Chain of Command and job descriptions:



## Expoman55 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hello, I am the production lead at a large ministry organization. We have only recently grown to require a full production staff and are running into some organizational 'tugging' as we grow and develop this new area of ministry. 
We presently have a worship staffer that is responsible for the spiritual aspects of the programs that works side by side with the production lead. This is working very well.

The area that is not always performing to its best is the Technical side of the production of the programs.. both weekly and special services so to speak. 

*We usually have at any service:*
*Production person* ( responsible for setting prod logistics, cues, running rehearsals, ensureing audio balance, lighing scenes, media operations etc and video shots.. bascially overall program design and operation) This person usually manages everything till curtain time and then eacy area below operates itself and Prod person is basically on headset and quite unless needed for missed cue or crisis managment)
*lighting designer*(runs board sets light scenes etc 
*Video Crew*( Video Director, TD- runs video switch board, camera operators)
*Media Designer* - Runs Media programs
*Audio Engineer* - Sets mics, Runs board ( plus 2cnd audio engineer for assistance) 

While this works fairly well it has not been formalized from the ministry leadership and has evolved by need... We are trying to place a formal chain of command and decision point on all of the above with formal job titles.. Should they all be directors reporting to 
production manager or ? Any suggestions and all help would be graciously accepted .. including any job descriptions etc.. THANK YOU,


----------



## museav (Jan 17, 2011)

There are a myriad of ways to approach this and it really seems to depend on what works best within your leadership and ministry organization and with the personalities involved. For example, is the tech group seen as being a ministry or is it solely a functional group with ministry served through other groups? That could definitely affect what works best for you. So could things like the relationship to a Worship Leader or Minister of Music or whatever other roles and organization already exist.

Just as an example of how this can vary, some churches have everything related to the audio during services be under the Minister of Music. Where the MoM has a good relationship with the head of the production/tech staff and works with them that can work quite well. If the MoM tends to dictate and use the tech staff as the scapegoat for any problems, it doesn't work well.

Maybe I misunderstood but it seems like you are saying that the Production Manager or Production Director or whatever is quiet during services. Is there someone else calling cues and handling the overall running of the service? It just seems odd that the person that coordinates all the tech aspects leading up to the service then has no role during the service. A simple instance would be going from the pastor speaking to a video, who handles calling the cue so that what's on any screens or displays, the proper lighting scene, the related audio source selection and mic mutes, etc. all occur in sync and at the right time? 

I find the titles you used interesting. I typically envision "designer" as addressing someone involved in the creative aspect and "operator" to the actual operation. In many cases the roles may be combined but some churches may have a designer and several related operators. You might also want to think about the "Audio Engineer" designation. While some states legally limit the "Engineer" title or practice of Engineering to properly licensed Professional Engineers, even if that is not an issue using the "Engineer" title for someone with no Engineering background or license can be less than well received by the licensed Engineers in your congregation. If your audio person feels the Engineer title is so important that they won't accept being a Technician or Operator or whatever else like the other members of the tech staff then maybe there are some other issues to address.


----------



## jwl868 (Jan 17, 2011)

There are numerous contributors to this site from houses of worship, and I would defer to their experience. But in the meantime, I’ll weigh in with a few comments/considerations.

My instincts are that if you have something that works, don’t change things. I would suggest that you formalize what you have now, and then examine how things are really working. That is, write down the current table of organization using the positions/titles you have now. Then write up their current duties. 

Personnel and membership will change. And with that, personalities will change. So whatever is working now may not work so well 5 years from now.

It will be practical to set up the organizational structure where people can “where more than one hat”. For example, break out the light board operator as a separate title from the lighting designer. Right now, it appears that one individual does both duties. But people come and go, or their priorities change, and it may not be possible to find a single individual the next time. But maybe you can find two people – one to operate the board, and another to do the design.

The best thing about any organization table is that people know who makes the decisions and who tells them what to do. If there happen to be church members who have influence (real or imagined) or merely overbearing personalities, the organization structure will provide some relief for those stuck in the middle or at the bottom. Avoid setting someone up to serve two masters, but you may not have a choice. But, certain lines should “disappear” once the service starts. (That is, the production manager runs the cues, like a stage manager.) 

Are the positions volunteers or paid positions? In the case of the latter, their contract may already describe the duties. And those duties could even include designating/selecting technical assistants and/or supervision of them.

Does the congregation/session/church council have any say in the matter? I would expect that the administration of the church has a set of by-laws and these may also dictate your organizational issues. Or, if you propose any organizational hierarchy, the church council may be required to vote and approve it (For that matter, they may have the authority to amend whatever you submit!). Bear in mind that the minister/pastor may have the final say in all matters, regardless of the organizational structure. The degree that the minister/pastor exercises this authority will vary from person to person. 


Joe


----------



## Expoman55 (Jan 17, 2011)

museav said:


> There are a myriad of ways to approach this and it really seems to depend on what works best within your leadership and ministry organization and with the personalities involved. For example, is the tech group seen as being a ministry or is it solely a functional group with ministry served through other groups? That could definitely affect what works best for you. So could things like the relationship to a Worship Leader or Minister of Music or whatever other roles and organization already exist.
> 
> Just as an example of how this can vary, some churches have everything related to the audio during services be under the Minister of Music. Where the MoM has a good relationship with the head of the production/tech staff and works with them that can work quite well. If the MoM tends to dictate and use the tech staff as the scapegoat for any problems, it doesn't work well.
> 
> ...


 
Brad,
Thanks for the reply.. We are without a MOM!  our orgainization cannot yet financially sustain the additional staff position. I should have added for all those replying that we are a voluntary organization and there are no paid positions other than the Pastoral and secretarial / business staff. 

You did not misunderstand the post. This was the first wall we hit as we grew in that the the members of the technical team BALKED at having the production person calling the cues given they were appointed by the Pastorate and a new comer so to speak to the team. There are the personality tugs and pushes given WHO is REALLY in control and some of the other area leaders, lighting, video, media are having a hard time each not being in control so to speak and came to the conclusion that "in a theater production the prod manager should not have to call cues." if each person knew what they were doing. We have some work to do.. 

My thinking is to formalize the positions and create the Job Descriptions so the leadership in position of authority can give the appropriate folks the correct lower level athority to make it work.. THe issues today are that with ALL in charge stuff is just happening when ever and where ever and there is NO accountability to production or leadership which is really a plan for disaster and problems. Just my opinion which is why I am looking for other POVs. Thanks,, Lee PS: If anyone has Job descriptions I would be interested in reading them. 
;


----------

